# Making the list



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Word is Uber/Lyft won't sell driver lists to insurance co's but one of the major credit agencies has a way to create. Not sure if they are using tax data or they have a way to map verification. 

At least one major Insurance co...and I would guess more are looking to purchase lists.

Anyone out there with the 411 or some dirt PM please


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Word is? Word from who? Where are you hearing any of this stuff?


----------

